# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] prolite e511s αναβει για 1 δευτερολεπτο

## jakektm

καλησπερα, 

μου ετυχε μια οθονη, φαινομενικα ολα ειναι ενταξει τα υλικα μεσα, εκτος βεβαια απο τους πυκνωτες για τις λαμπες

(φωτο)

η οθονη αναβει για 1 δευτερολεπτο και σβηνει αμεσως


στην φωτογραφια αφαιρεσα εκεινη την κλεμα που φαινονται μπαρουτιασμενοι οι πυκνωτες, αλλα παλι το ιδιο.

λεω να ξεκινησω απο τους πυκνωτες , γιατι μου φαινεται σαν καποια ταση να μην μπορει να δωσει εκκινηση


εχω μετρησει τασεις, +5, +9, αλλα και +1.5 πραγμα που δε μου πολυαρεσει

----------


## Thansavv

Ο μετασχηματιστής στην πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει να έχει "αρπάξει".  Μετρησέ τον και σύγκρινέ τον με τον άλλον.

----------


## duvdev

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε SAMSUNG και ήταν το inverter.

----------


## jakektm

οι τιμες του μ/σ ειναι ιδιες με τον καλο.

το πυκνωτακι εκεινο 18πικοφαρ./3κιλοβολτ ειναι καμμενο. (τα αλλα δυο πυκνωτακια δεξια του γραφουν HV1 KAI HV2)

αυτο δινει στην μικρη την κλεμα (δυο πιν)

τι ακριβως δινει εκει? κατι σαν σταρτ?

----------


## jakektm

εαν ηταν μονο το προβλημα με τον ινβερτερ, τοτε οταν το αφαιρεσα και αφησα μονο την αλλη λαμπα , δε θα επρεπε να δουλευει?


το ινβερτερ και η λαμπα ειναι καλα ευτυχως.

οποτε κανω αλλαγη πυκνωτες και ειδωμεν

----------


## jakektm

καμμενα επισης και τα δυο τα τρανζιστορ που οδηγουν το τσοκ των λαμπων.

τασεις που στελενι το τροφοδοτικο , μετραω: 5 βολτ, 9 βολτ(τα οποια πεφτουν στα 8.6 οταν παταω να αναψει), και  α΄η ταση 1.66 βολτ, 

κανονικα δε θα επρεπε να δω 24 βολτ, 9 και 5?

----------

